# Let me tell you about Cole



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I was wandering around the internet back a couple of weeks ago. I jumped onto Petfinders and looked at all the poor Goldens waiting for a forever home. I then went to check on Flatcoats. Lo and behold!! There is one listed in a Macon,Ga shelter called All About Animals Rescue. They are a no kill shelter that is for the most part private. It's run by a wonderfully kindhearted lady named Mary and some volunteers. They have 2 old buildings that are attached and cats are on one side,dogs on the other and outside.
Now here's the hard part,they are full,no more room at the inn.They also have enough volunteers for the cats,but NOBODY to help with the dogs.
Mary is overwhelmed with trying to take care of all this by herself mostly.She has 2 different sets of puppys that are nursing from one dog.The mother dog is getting tired out so Mary has to hand feed one litter.
The buildings need work,there are so many needs and nobody to fix them.
She needs help with grooming,feeding,cleaning up,walking the dogs,you name it.
Mary also has a shop for donations that can be sold to help with her monthly costs.The sale of the donated items helps,but doesn't take care of everything.
We went up last Sunday and donated a couple of things to help. They have plenty of dog & cat food.(made possible by Wal-mart and others)
We brought 20 lbs of dog bone treats.She gave 2 treats to each dog that night and thats it for the treats. Imagine,some of those dogs have NEVER seen a treat!!!
Now on to Cole. Cole is a Flatcoat mix,with what is anybody's guess. He is just wonderful,a real sweetheart. He didn't know what a treat was.
Mary heard about him and went looking for him.He was living(just barely) under an old brokedown truck on the side of the road. He was in such bad shape he couldn't stand. He was taken to a Vet by Mary and the only real problem was lack of food.The poor guy was dying of starvation!!!
Mary nursed him back to health and he is just great.
He's smaller than Flattie standards,maybe 35 lbs, but he has all the other markers that make a Flattie. He needs to be taught everything except playing with the ball.
























Cole needs a home with only female dogs or by himself until he is taught correct manners.
He is bright,very eager to please and learns very fast.
I hope and pray that Mary gets some help soon. Lee and I will help as we can,but I'm going to need time to get back on my feet before I can do much.
Here's a link to her site,it's not much,but it's free.
Shane
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA345.html


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

So,no comments?
Any ideas were to get some help for the dogs? 
Did you at least like the photo's? Lee took then as I checked out Cole.
Shane


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Cole is a beautiful dog. I wish I lived closer shane. 

Does she tap into college students for volunteer work? Sororities and Fraternaties tend to sponser charities with money and volunteers. 

Networking with professors, administration....all that can be helpful. Also handing some responsibilities over as unpaid "internships" ...giving students a learning experience, real responsibility and something valuable on their resumes. 

This type of work would mean something to a young, activist type person. This is why I think college student and the college scene. 

Thats the only idea I can think of. 

I hope Cole finds his forever home...he is so gorgeous. They are beautiful pictures.


----------



## MikeM (Mar 14, 2006)

Mary sounds like a saint Shane. There has got to be a special place in heaven for a woman like that. I think Luck's Mom's suggestion about college students is a good one. I recently decided to volunteer with our local golden rescue. I can do it easily because I am young and have few responsibilities (e.g. no kids and a disgustingly simple job) I would think most college students would have just as much free time as I do.

As for Cole, he looks healthy and happy now. It is amazing to me how these rescue dogs can bounce back from such horror and still have the capacity to love and play. I have been thinking about Flatties ever since I heard your stories about Jack. If I ever get the guts to add a second dog I am definitely going to look in to the breed. Thanks for the link!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Shane-Cole is beautiful! What about local Boy Scouts, Girl Scouts, Church groups? I think helping the shelter would be great for community service if the HS there requires it. Probably a monetary donation would be the best from folks like us who are far away. I'm going to check out the site and will definitely send a donation. The pictures are beautiful-I'm tempted to ask what kind of camera was used!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Breaks my heart to hear stories like this and what a wonderful thing Mary is doing. Cole looks like a beautiful dog and to have been through so much is amazing.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Shane, I've been on vacation and missed this thread. I swear that if we ever won the lottery, all the money would go to help these guys! In addition to contacting local good samaritans, I'd also suggest making a few phone calls to the media. E-mail with photos. Try to find out who does the human interest stories and send this to them directly. 

Is there anyone in the district up for re-election right now? If so, they may want to be seen doing something good too.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

All very EXCELLENT ideas. I'm trying to get a ladies group from the local air base interested. With their husbands away,maybe they will have to time to help.
That camera is our car unit.It's a Sony Cyber-shot 2. megapixels.The photos were taken at 1.3 MP. I've been using MS Office Photo Manager. Very simple to use.
The Scout troop suggestion got me thinking,My nephew just did a building repair at a wild life sanctuary for his Eagle Scout project. I'll ask about it.
Thanks for all the thoughts,I know that somehow she'll get help.
Shane


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

God Bless Mary.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark but we have a local all breed rescue here and she got hooked up with Food Lion (grocery store chain) and for all the people who sign up to use their MVP cards have the option for a certain percentage to go to organizations of choice..some are local schools and the rescue is another choice..I saw earlier that our local YMCA also is on that list.. I dont know what it would take to get on the list but it is another idea...:wave:


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

Another quick idea.. If there is a trade school nearby they may be able to do the work for grades!! Our local trade school does building projects such as habitat for humanity, picnic tables and out buildings for individuals as long as you provide the material..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That reminds me. Most high schools now have Key Clubs, which are organizations through which the kids volunteer for all kinds of activities. I've heard of them not only doing the work but also conducting fund raisers.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know alot of the high school kids around here have to have service hours...maybe Mary could phone the high school and mention it, to get the word out.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Shane, I missed this thread completely. I have friends down in Georgia who are associated with Georgia Tech. I will call them in the morning and tell them all about this. I am sure they will come up with something. They both have their own businesses and their kids are both in high school. I am sure they can come up with something. And everyone is right. There has to be a special place in heaven for Mary. Hey what about a fundraiser of some kind too. Couldnt we come up with some type of big fundraiser through here or something. And what about maybe a 5k run or walk or something to raise money. What if we had a big raffle for something big? We all sold so many tickets. It would have to be something to make it worthwhile; but its a thought. Joanie, the friend down in Georgia has her own shop that she makes a lot of different things. I am sure she can come up with something. If I can get two tickets to the Notre Dame-Georgia Tech game in the fall, that would be worth a lot of money and would be a good raffle, dont you think. We would have to charge a decent price for each ticket; like five dollars or something. Anyway, its three in the morning so all these ideas are coming to mind. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I swear people like her are saints Shane, anyone that opens there hearts as well as there doors to save the forgotten and unloved are angels in my book. What a beautiful flatcoat mix, I just love the flatcoats ever since I seen one for the first time. They are very much like our goldens. Sometimes I think these types of dogs are of the very best because they have been at deaths door and they truely have seen the love of the human kindness.

Beautiful pictures and I hope this one finds a loving home soon, but for now he has that loving home and is now protected and fed and loved.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW!!!! The ideas keep getting better. I've sent an email to Mary and am hopping for a reply soon. Sunday is a long day for them.It's Petsmart day. They are there until 2-3 pm and then they have to bring them all back.It's a lot of work for a few people.
Thank you all so much,I'll post as soon as I hear from her.
Keep the ideas coming,
Shane & Lee


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Football Tickets*

Wow!!! From Brinkleysmom


> If I can get two tickets to the Notre Dame-Georgia Tech game in the fall, that would be worth a lot of money and would be a good raffle, dont you think. We would have to charge a decent price for each ticket; like five dollars or something.


What do you think everyone? Is that generous!!!! Would anybody want to buy a chance on these tickets?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Shane: I know you said they were looking for people to help around there, sorry dont live close enough,but are they taken donations? If so is there an address we can send to?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Extremely generous!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

shaneamber said:


> Wow!!! From Brinkleysmom
> 
> What do you think everyone? Is that generous!!!! Would anybody want to buy a chance on these tickets?


Donna is always generous when it comes to helping others out that are in need!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*update about Cole and his Rescuer's*

Hello everyone. For those of you who wanted to make a donation to the not for profit rescue group,make the checks out to;
All About Animals and send to All About Animals Rescue,PO box 4331,Macon, Georgia 31208

We have 2 (two) tickets to this falls Notre Dame-Georgia Tech football game.
They are 4 rows behind the bench,almost at the 50 yard line.
We are working on the printing of the Raffle Tickets now.
Can anybody get these printed really cheap? Any help is appreciated to make this work.

About Cole,the reason he was under the truck was,he got hit by a car. The people who owned the truck called AAAR and said come take him or I will shoot him!! 
He's been through so much,but is still bright and filled with love.
The ideas you all have comeup with are brilliant and we are considering each one.
Please don't stop.
Thanks
Shane & Lee


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

shaneamber said:


> Can anybody get these printed really cheap? Any help is appreciated to make this work.
> 
> Shane, I can get them printed cheap. Not a problem. Just need a design for the ticket, or the actual ticket. Need to see what it looks like and then we can get it printed up. If we can get these done and out there. I am sure we can raise a lot of money. Like I said, there are Notre Dame fans all over the country. The game is in Georgia which will make this easy to sell tickets down there. Its to be a huge game down there and what I was told was that these tickets are impossible to get. So I think we can do well with these


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Notre Dame vs Georgia Tech season opener.!!!!!!!!!!!*

Notre Dame vs Georgia Tech season opener.!!!!!!!!!!! 
4th row behind the bench near the 50 yard line!!!!!!!!!!!  
Holy Smoke :wavey:    
Raffle Tickets will be available soon. The proceeds will go to
All About Animals Rescue. A small group with VERY big hearts who need help NOW.
I want to say a heartfelt Thank You to Brinkleysmom for getting the game tickets and getting friends of hers to sell them here in Georgia.
I went and looked online for tickets and there seem to be only a very few left.All of them in not so good spots.The cheapest was $390 and the highest was 435 for bad seats.Imagine what these must be worth.
Thank You all,we are still doing other fund raising and trying to find volunteers to do some work.
Shane


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Donations*

I just wanted to say a BIG Thank You to the wonderful people who sent donations. The money is helping not just one dog,but ALL the dogs and cats.
:thanks: :thanks: :thanks: I knew we couldn't donate all the money they needed,that's why your donations are so welcome.
Puppy kisses to you all.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank You all so much. The few donations they received will help her greatly with everyday needs.
We have the raffle tickets in and have started to distribute them to our volunteers to sell. If we sell 1,000 of them,the shelter will get $5,000. All the costs have been picked up by Brinkleysmom including printing and shipping. I have been doing all the footwork getting them to the folks selling them.
A local bank is setting up an no cost acct for the money and we will hand over a certified check on August 14,2006 to the shelter.
Please don't forget about Joe, he has been nice enough to allow me to tell you all about this for no charge, thats his generous donation to the shelter.
Joe, from all the animals at the shelter,the people helping the shelter and from Mary,who started the shelter.(and keeps it going) we say,
THANK YOU VERY MUCH
Bless you for your help,you have helped save a lot of souls.
May all your days be Golden!!


----------



## Riley's mum (May 15, 2006)

Hey there Shane, Cole looks like a very noble dog. It's people like you,Lee and Mary that help animals in need.Good luck with Cole.


----------

